# Conditions at Strawberry



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I was just wondering what the conditions are like at Strawberry. Not so much the fishing conditions, but the slush and snow conditions. The reason I ask is that my friend and I plan to take our kids, ranging in ages from 5 to 12, ice-fishing this Saturday, and my concern is that there may be a lot of slush on top of the ice making it unsuitable for young kids. I was there two weeks ago and there was about two feet of snow and frozen slush on top of the ice which made it tiring to walk a long distance, but was otherwise not a problem but my concern is that all that will have melted this week because of the warm weather. Any *recent* reports about conditions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Was up there last Saturday, the snow conditions were pretty good if you stayed closed to the marina, or where people had been packing it down. once you got out into the stuff where nobosy had been it was about 18" of wet heavy snow, with about 2ft of slush underneath. Not the worst I have seen it, But I think the season is winding down. the warm temps this last week wont do ya any favors up there. Oh yea & the fishing was purty slow!!!!


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ice fishing conditions this late in the season are a little "iffy". I would probably choose to not take young children out on late ice, but I have made the drive before gambling on the hope that all is OK. I have driven back home without fishing as well. The drive to Strawberry is always nice and this time of year the wildlife gets moving about and it is fun for the kids to see.   Good luck.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

There was still 20 inches of ice a week ago but with little kids I would go somewhere else. They will get super bored not catching fish at the marina or where ever you can walk to. Just my opinion. Let us know how you do either way.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

So we ended up at Strawberry yesterday. There was no slush at all, and the snow was crusted over so that we did not sink into it while walking. Drilling holes with a hand auger was still a real chore as the ice was a good 2 feet thick, although it did look a little rotten. My friend and I each brought our sons and they had a good time, especially as it warmed up later in the day. We fished from 8am until 1pm and caught 7 cutts in the 18-20" range, and 5 'bows in the 14-16" range, which we kept for dinner. The fishing wasn't red hot, but it was good enough to make it interesting, and we couldn't have asked for a more beautiful day! It was a satisfying end to the ice-fishing season.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice report. Glad you got the boys out for a late season ice trip as well. Its nice to know that the edges are holding up. I have done the "bring a plank" routine to get on and off of late ice. I always drag the board onto the ice so that someone doesn't walk off with my method for getting off of the ice - even though I rarely see another party on the ice in the spring.


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Good job on getting the kids into some fish. What area were you fishing?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

hodie9 said:


> Good job on getting the kids into some fish. What area were you fishing?


We were on the SC side in that bay by the turn off to the dam.


----------



## 51 deer (Oct 10, 2009)

did you have a snowmobile or were you able to walk there? i would like to try there for a night trip but not if i have to carry all my heavy gear a long ways.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

51 deer said:


> did you have a snowmobile or were you able to walk there? i would like to try there for a night trip but not if i have to carry all my heavy gear a long ways.


We just walked... it is only about 200 yards from the parking lot to the ice, and another 100 yards to the spot we fished.


----------

